# 68 GTO VIN Trim Decode 236c



## Steve 68 Goat (5 mo ago)

Hi all! I am new to GTOs and I'm trying to decipher my barn find. The trim tag shows TR 236c. I found that the 236 is parchment bench, but I cant find what "c" represents. I also have not been able to figure out the 52-1M in the upper right hand corner. See pic attached. Appreciate you help!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Wow! This is a strange one. Pontiac Fisher Body assembly plant changed the format of the Body Plate several times during 68 production so its hard to figure out the 52-1M. 
I'm guessing it's an internal Fisher Body number regarding which Fisher Body line used for the body build. Or possibly a total of Convertibles built during the quarter. Some plants would number the amount of bodies built every 90 days of production. Again, just conjecture on my part

A body convertible production began in Oct '67 at the Pontiac plant. Yours is the 333rd GTO convertible to be built up to the first week of November. 
The 236 trim code is as you say, Parchment Bench seat. The 'c' may designate the notchback bench seat with arm rest. 

Each assembly plant used different formats for the Fisher Body trim plate.

More input needed, especially those with Pontiac built cars


----------



## Steve 68 Goat (5 mo ago)

O52 said:


> Wow! This is a strange one. Pontiac Fisher Body assembly plant changed the format of the Body Plate several times during 68 production so its hard to figure out the 52-1M.
> I'm guessing it's an internal Fisher Body number regarding which Fisher Body line used for the body build. Or possibly a total of Convertibles built during the quarter. Some plants would number the amount of bodies built every 90 days of production. Again, just conjecture on my part
> 
> A body convertible production began in Oct '67 at the Pontiac plant. Yours is the 333rd GTO convertible to be built up to the first week of November.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Car has this has me a little confuse the car has bucket seats in Consol very possible that somebody installed before I purchased the car. Exterior color and top states D2 that is alpine blue with a black top. Now supporting a white top.


----------



## ellison_q (15 d ago)

Curious if there has been any new insight into this. I have a 68 body plate on a hard top that has "25-M2" in the top right hand corner of mine...


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Is it also a Pontiac plant build?


----------



## ellison_q (15 d ago)

Yes - Pontiac plant with a 3rd week of May '68 build date


----------

